# Kreg ACS (Adaptive Cutting System) Saw/Table/Guides



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey all,
Just thought I'd share something I ran across this afternoon. Don't know much about it but it is interesting. Plunge Saw, Track, Table, Guides, etc. Similar in design (but probably not quality) to Festool. A couple of things I noticed, it's blade left, whereas other Plunge Cut Saws are blade right. It does have an off cut splinterguard like the TS 55.

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c72/adaptive-cutting-system/

There's a marketing video on this toolnut.com page for the saw.

https://www.toolnut.com/kreg-acs-saw-adaptive-cutting-system-plunge-track-saw.html


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a good setup, a good alternative to the Festool, for the budget mined.

Here is the Kreg video on YouTube


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

better then there rip fence I hope. I have that and still use a straight edge


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

> better then there rip fence I hope. I have that and still use a straight edge
> 
> - Mainboom


Let's hope so. I feel the same way about the "Accu-cut"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I just saw this saw….

The e-mail I got was that it's coming soon. I always Google, looks like a dealer couldn't wait to jump the gun.

Hard to factor the price, for an MFT and a Green track saw you would be well over a grand. Just the saw looks like 300 bux, that is in Triton territory for price.

The saw on the film clip looks pretty much like it has all the right features. I think these are gonna kick some patoootie out in the field with that rolling work table, if they half as good as they say.

So far my Kreg buys have been the 3 then the 5 jig, their miter gauge x 2, and a bunch of accessory items. For my $$$$$ they have all been good buys.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

I was thinking while jogging yesterday. If a quality circular saw (non track) can be made for $110, then why can't a quality plunge cut saw (minus the track) be made for twice that? So $299 for a quality saw *seems* reasonable, but knowing what I have seen and experienced with the lower priced plunge cut saws, I think the acceptable minimum is something like the Makita at $359. This is not far off, but time will tell. One thing to note that I mentioned above, it's blade left, which means that Kreg is the only one making saw blades for them (unless you can simply turn the blade around-not sure about that).


----------



## Marpel (Aug 10, 2017)

Took a look at one of the videos and I wonder how much dust would be captured with the saw hooked up to a dust collection system. The attached dust canister looks like it caught much of the dust and debris forced out the saws expel port (or whatever it's called) but I sure wouldn't want to use the saw with only the canister unless I was wearing some decent dust protection, cause it sure looked dusty.

And a question - Can I presume correctly that a plunge track saw can be used without the track (say for a quick cross-cutting of a 2×4 or other narrow stock)? If so, I would likely get rid of the two, quite heavy and old, skill saws I currently have.

Marv


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I was thinking while jogging yesterday. If a quality circular saw (non track) can be made for $110, then why can t a quality plunge cut saw (minus the track) be made for twice that? So $299 for a quality saw *seems* reasonable, but knowing what I have seen and experienced with the lower priced plunge cut saws, I think the acceptable minimum is something like the Makita at $359. This is not far off, but time will tell. One thing to note that I mentioned above, it s blade left, which means that Kreg is the only one making saw blades for them (unless you can simply turn the blade around-not sure about that).
> 
> - PresidentsDad


I think both Makita, and DeWalt were looking at the Green tool pricing, which even the owners say is high. They could come in with a tool many feel is same same, at a lower cost, but still up there. Since them the market has become much more competitive, and I think the pricing of the newer entrants has been consistent with your thinking. I imagine some still buy the green tool because of the aura that buyers of green stuff seem to be into. I would think Makita, and DeWalt are sucking wind at the prices they have, against a Triton tool, and now this Kreg entry. The problem with establishing a price point is that the people who make the parts of your tool get used to making XYZ off each unit, kinda get used to that amount of money. How do you feel about a pay cut, most resist them.


----------



## Broonsby (Jun 17, 2016)

I own the Makita track saw & track. I found out later that Makita has to pay a licensing fee to use some of the patents. It works as well as the Festool product but the best technology is reserved for Festool. It's things like the track not being anodized & the motors being slightly larger and heavier than the Festool products that are the primary reasons for lower prices. Plus you are paying a premium for the name, no question.

The Kreg Adaptive Cutting system table system is perfect for a DIY'er. I contacted Kreg and they didn't make it explicitly compatible with the Festool/Makita systems. That is very disappointing and a huge missed opportunity for them. I understand the track might be different, but if they made it just as wide and able to attach the track to their table mount, then they would have a winner. I can't fathom paying $720 for a smaller table. That's just nuts to me.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Few years back I was ready to get a festool. Thought what everyone thinks, "why the heck are these things so expensive?"

Stumbled upon entry level vertical panel saws and decided to take the plunge.

For twice the money, its an incredible value. If people are looking in the $1000 range, take a look at stepping up. I don't regret it a bit.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

I was recently debating whether I should get a track saw "system" with a saw, since I am a bit tired of having to clamp an aluminum angle across the plywood sheet with spacers etc.

But I already have a circular saw, and when I stumbled upon the TrueTrac system, I decided to go that route-it's basically a track with a universal adapter plate to fit your existing circular saw. The "E-Series" is budget friendly, but I got the "Pro-Series" track, which allows me to cut 8 feet, in other words, a plywood sheet length-wise. That's something to keep in mind when shopping for a track-saw-most of them come only with a track that will fit over the width of a plywood sheet. The larger tracks, sold separately, are often pretty pricey.

I received the tracks, but I haven't installed my saw yet… Anyway, the tracks are very nice, "heavy duty" one could call them. I made some simple clamps with a couple of toggle clamps; I just needed to mount the toggle clamp onto a block, and then add an aluminum dovetail to that block (which one can easily make).

Once I have the saw set up, I will try to find the time and write a review… so far, it's looking pretty good.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

We are stocking this at the stores I buy for and I got to help assemble the display at one of the stores. My first impressions:

The system is mostly well thought out and designed.

The folding table and top are very stable and robust. I was worried about the price for these parts, but after getting hands on, think the pricing is fair.

The saw has well thought out features, like the switchable kickback prevention. Some parts, like the safety switch felt a little cheap, though. My impression was this is a decent saw for the weekend warrior, not for someone using every day. The build quality reflects its price point in comparison to the DeWalt and Makita track saws. It does come with a very nice soft sided storage bag for when not in use.

The track itself is nicely made. One area I felt was a miss was that it's kind of a pain to attach and detach the track from the table. A couple allen head screws that are accessed from underneath the track. Even at the highest level, it's a bit of a challenge to loosen or tighten them. Good news is that a half turn or so is enough to be able to pull the track off.

The plastic cord and vac guide endpiece on the track is a nice addition to help keep them from hanging up.

Don't know for sure, but with a little ingenuity, I think the track from a competitor could be adapted to work with the table.

The accessories are a mixed bag. The round stops are nicely made, while the extruded plastic ones felt a bit cheap. Once again, they are probably fine for the weekend warrior type, which is the target audience.

All in all, I was impressed with the thought put into the system and it hits right at Kreg's customer base. Someone who is using a lot of sheet goods would be better served with this system than a table saw, IMHO. That's in line with the pocket joinery that is the foundation of Kreg's business. The ACS would also be a good option for anyone who needs to cut 1x and 4/4 lumber but isn't comfortable with table saws for some reason. With the track saw based table, both hands are always out of the way of the blade, so has some built in safety advantages over a table saw.

It could also be a consideration for someone who needs to store their cutting tools in a compact space. The folded table takes a bit less room than a jobsite saw on a rolling stand. If someone needed the easy storage and used quite a bit of sheet goods with some solid wood, I would recommend the ACS. If they were doing quite a bit of lumber and occasional sheet goods, I would say a jobsite saw would be better. If necessary, the second person can purchase just the Kreg saw and track to pair with the jobsite saw to have additional sheet good capability for a price similar to the complete ACS system.

For someone who has the space and would use a table saw a lot, especially dado and bevel cuts, or someone who routinely uses thick (8/4 or more) hardwood, then this system would only give limited capability.


----------



## Broonsby (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks JayT. That's pretty much what I thought would be the case, but there is no substitution for actually handling a tool. Considering a number of us are not professional woodworkers, there has to be something out there that fits in the middle. It's possible that the Kreg fits that middle ground. Cheap tools are essentially disposable. I'm not into disposable.

On a side note, I looked at the TrueTrack, but felt plunge capability of the Makita was worth it. Turns out it is for me. Making a plunge cut into plywood is a cinch. Cutting windows with clean straight edges in plywood is not exactly something a jigsaw does well (not mine anyways). I love how clean the edge is on things like melamine. Let's face it, that stuff chips if you look at it funny. With a track there's none of that.

What doesn't the Makita have? Anti kickback or a riving knife. But then again the only time it ever gave me trouble was my own fault and the blade covered up long before I ever got close to the saw.

Pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## twmv86 (Nov 4, 2018)

my table should be here monday but i couldnt swing the extra $400 for their track saw right now. im just gonna make a shopmade edge guide with dowels that drop in dog holes for repeatable location. i have the accu cut track so i will probably still use that with it to but it should work great with all the new toys that come with the table. the calibration will be a bit different. i might bite if they offer a cordless track saw at some point but this should be fine for now


----------



## pi9 (Mar 6, 2019)

I ordered mine the day it was released. Had been looking at the festool and mft but just couldn't stomach the price. At $900 I figured this looked worth a try.

I cannot give a full opinion yet because I have not used it enough but for those that are interested here is my experience so far:

Out of the box it is nice, assembly takes some time but its not bad at all, my 4 year old helped me do it. It folds up and rolls against the wall nicely taking up minimal room.

As mentioned above, I wish the track was easier to remove and install. Especially if I want to connect 2 tracks together, it is a pain to disassemble everything and connect 2 tracks then when I am done to disassemble and install the track back on the table. Depending on how often you go from 8' rips to working on the table this may not be an issue. I have only had to do it twice so far but it all depends on what you work on.

The saw cuts well, I did have a bunch of chip out initially and was really disappointed but about the 10th cut or so I found out why…the blade was loose. I tightened it up and the chip out got much better. A couple times later I was struggling with chip out again so I contacted Kreg (they have been awesome btw) and they are sending me a new chip strip for the track and a chip guard for the saw. I believe these were damaged when the blade was loose and wobbling. I will know for sure in a couple days.

Considering a Freud blade for it but I am not sure if it the kerf will be wide enough for the riving knife, especially since I am already having an issue with it.

On that note….Just today I was having trouble with the riving knife, it doesn't want to slide into the kerf right for some reason, it hangs up for a second then pops in. I have not had this issue prior to today. I am going to take it apart and inspect this hopefully tomorrow and if need be put a call into kreg.

I have had to make modifications to the way I work with it to get the accuracy I want.

For ripping:

In the table there are built in holes to adjust the track to, I think they call them calibration holes. I used them but the track was off a 32nd to 64th over a 4 foot rip. So now I use my combination square instead and square it off the edge of the table, I take my time to make sure its perfect.

Second the two sliding repetitive stops, I knew this would be an issue before buying it, there is just too much room for error when setting two stops independently. For narrow rips, I again use my combination square, set it to the distance I want and square those repetitive stops off the edge of the table rather than using the measuring tapes built into the table.

This has been the only way I have been able to get near perfect results. I would assume most buying this would be happy being within a 32nd or 64th.

For crosscutting:
You MUST support the track, you need to have some other pieces of material or scraps that are the same thickness you are cutting. The thinner the piece you are cross cutting the more important it is to support the track. If you do not it will twist and your cut will not be square.

I have not used the miter gauge other than to test it real quick when I first set it up…it does feel cheap, hopefully it will be accurate and holds up.

The number one thing I would like to change or modify would be the repetitive stops for ripping. As mentioned above there is too much room for error when setting them independently off two different tape measures. One slot in the middle with a wide T shaped stop would have been a possibility? As for now I will take my time when setting these stops or make something that is connected together and slides in both stops at the same time.

That's my experience so far, if anyone is interested in more info I can keep updating or if you have specific questions let me know.

So far I am pretty happy with my purchase, its not perfect but for the money it very may well be a great buy once I get all the bugs worked out and figure the best methods to use it.


----------

